# Upgrading from my Wharfedale 3180



## ubersetis93 (Nov 19, 2020)

I have a pair of Wharfedale 3180 speakers which I got from a shuttered movie theatre for $100. I've been using them as a home entertainment 2.0 setup for nearly a decade now with minimal issues.
We are remodeling and refurnishing the house and I'm having trouble fitting these speakers into the plan. They are bulky and awkward to place due to the speaker location on the box itself. They are intended to wall mount horizontally.
I've decided to move them to another room where they will be dedicated to music, and get a nice 2.0 or 3.0 system to replace them.
Now, I love these speakers. If I had a complaint it would be that they are a bit weak on bass, but I really only notice it when listening to music. For TV and movies they are perfectly adequate.
I'm looking at a speaker budget of $500-600 for bookshelf or tower speakers, 2.0 or 3.0, that will replicate or be better than this pair. Any suggestions? The Emotiv T1 set caught my eye.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Audio is very subjective. And I've not heard the speakers that you are currently using. My best advice when speaker shopping, is to find a local audio shop and listen to what they have on hand to see what you like.

Having said that, I'm using a mixed set of Polk Audio speakers (with a sub). A sub can really help fill out the sound for even small bookshelf speakers.


----------

